# Alex FR 30 Rims?



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

I am thinking about using these and my searches here and google did not return much.

Anyone using these?

Thanks


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I believe they are an OE rim. I have the FR32s on my bike and have nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh, they are listed at Universal Cycles wonder what is up. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

They were stock on my old 2006(?) Giant DH Comp. Very similar (if not the same rim) as the Azonic Outlaws IMO.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

I have the FR32 on my bike, used them all last season at N*, the spokes on my back wheel loosened once (probably because they were machine built and I didn't destress and tension them before use) but the rim stayed straight. I set up my rear wheel ghetto with a Big Betty and it sealed up first try and never burped. I run low pressure and had a couple hard landings where I could feel a rock hit the rim through the tire and they didn't get dented. So I'm pretty happy considering they were fairly cheap OEM wheels.


----------

